# Dell dealer in pune ?



## mkmkmk (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi

pls provide me adress of dell dealer of pune.


Thanks

Manoj


----------



## slugger (Sep 23, 2007)

lil bit of googling turned out this

*C-Dot Systems P Ltd
Shop No. 5 Survey No. 60
Shivachhaya Co-operative Housing Society
Pune-411004
Phone : 5412211, 5444948
Fax : 5450318
Email : C-DOT@ip.eth.net*

*SOURCE*


----------



## mkmkmk (Sep 23, 2007)

@slugger ................. thanks for u r time


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 23, 2007)

I think dell have home service also just pay them online and wait for your product..


----------



## dabster (Sep 24, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> I think dell have home service also just pay them online and wait for your product..


But I think I read few months back, dell is planning to come up with its own stores, or atleast distributors...
Is that true??


----------



## mkmkmk (Sep 24, 2007)

dell have such stores ?if some one know pls share link


----------



## slugger (Sep 24, 2007)

Dell call centers located in Mohali and Bangalore

might can 2 give them a call (Toll-free i think)


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 25, 2007)

Dunno about Pune but they deliver right at yr doorstep in Delhi and Delhi NCR


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 28, 2007)

What about bangalore? Does anyone know the address of Dell service center in bangalore. I need to have my dell laptop repaired.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 28, 2007)

Sridhar_Rao said:
			
		

> What about bangalore? Does anyone know the address of Dell service center in bangalore. I need to have my dell laptop repaired.



Give them a call on Toll Free number and they have onsite warrantly in almost all major cities of India  It is outsourced to Wipro i think


----------



## gopz (Jun 27, 2008)

dabster said:


> But I think I read few months back, dell is planning to come up with its own stores, or atleast distributors...
> Is that true??


 
Yes, it is true. You can either order from Dell directly by calling their toll free number, they will deliver it anywhere in India...OR..you can contact any of their DSA's who will provide the computers at the same price. 

Try to get hold of a Dell employee and buy it through EPP. You will get considerable discount.


----------



## slugger (Jun 28, 2008)

Dell retails at Croma

Croma operates in Pune


----------



## raksrules (Jun 28, 2008)

You can go to dass electronics and compuciti in aundh. They have a few dell machines in their stores. But i feel (after checking their rates)  u will get better rates at their online store. One more good suggestion is that you get hold of some Infosys employee and get the laptop delivered to hinjewadi to infosys office and get it received by that employee. This way u can save octroi and infosys folks get 3% additional discount.


----------



## rodricksdemello (Nov 8, 2008)

You can try from SP Technologies , Karve Road, Pune for Dell laptops & projectors in pune.

I have purchased from them one & I had a good experience.

Rods


----------



## johnrice (Sep 2, 2009)

mkmkmk said:


> Hi
> 
> pls provide me adress of dell dealer of pune.
> 
> ...


 Dell has appointed DSA's (Dell Sales Affiliates)  they are suppose to provide you dell products(Inspiron/Studio/Xps) at the same price as dell online and also help you choosing & Customizing as per your requirement this information I got from IT GEAR.IN,Kothrud,Pune one of the Dell Sales Affiliate In Pune. www.itgear.in  his name is there on dell website as authorized reseller. Contact No-66021475/9850557001


----------



## johnrice (Sep 2, 2009)

I got  to know from IT GEAR.IN,Kothrud,Pune one of the Dell Sales Affiliate In Pune. www.itgear.in (*www.itgear.in) his name is there on dell website as authorized reseller. Contact No-66021475/9850557001
Dell has appointed DSA's (Dell Sales Affiliates) they are suppose to provide you dell products(Inspiron/Studio/Xps) at the same price as dell online and also help you choosing & Customizing as per your requirement this information .


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dell have stopped selling most of their products online. Only laptops and desktops are available. Monitors and the rest are not sold anymore!


----------

